# Combat Signal Regiment - Australian Brigades



## Mountie (19 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know why Australian brigades added a second signal squadron to a few years ago?  They now have a Combat Signal Regiment (2 signal squadrons + hq/support squadron) per combat brigade.  The British were also deploying full regiments with each brigade during their Afghanistan deployments.  They called these Campaign Signal Regiments.  Are two signal squadrons now required for independent brigade missions?


----------



## MikeL (19 Aug 2013)

Mountie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why Australian brigades added a second signal squadron to a few years ago? ....  Are two signal squadrons now required for independent brigade missions?



It would appear the Brits and Aussies feel that more then 1 Sqn is required.

I don't know how the Regiment is organized, but going off the website(1 CSR) I assume one squadron would handle the phones, VOIP and networking; with the second squadron being Tac Rad. Or, each squadron could be mirror images of each other and rotate the tours between the two.

Are you inquiring only about the Brits and Aussies, or are you wondering if Canada could/should go that route as well?


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2013)

Don't be fooled, our Signals Squadrons are big - 300+ pers.


----------



## Jammer (19 Aug 2013)

What????

What Sig Sqn are you talking about?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> What????
> 
> What Sig Sqn are you talking about?



He's adding in the 250 staff officers in the HQ part of HQ and Sigs.  ;D


----------



## Jammer (19 Aug 2013)

HA!

The ones who act as batmen to Majors...


----------



## Mountie (19 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you inquiring only about the Brits and Aussies, or are you wondering if Canada could/should go that route as well?



Both.  I see the Canadian reserve brigades each have a signal regiment now.  And I realize these are not true tactical regiments, anymore than they are true brigades.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> What????
> 
> What Sig Sqn are you talking about?



I've been around a Bde HQ and am familiar with the unit establishment reports for the Sigs Sqns and the Bde HQ proper.  They are the largest "sub-unit" in the Bde.  I am not sure if other nations simply call a Regiment what we call a Squadron.


----------



## willy (20 Aug 2013)

Mountie said:
			
		

> Both.  I see the Canadian reserve brigades each have a signal regiment now.  And I realize these are not true tactical regiments, anymore than they are true brigades.



I got the distinct sense that we became Regiments solely so that we wouldn't have to say that we were "junior partners"  in our relationships with our new brothers in the other CBG units.  

At any rate, it doesn't matter what we're called, how "big" we are, or how the doctrinaires think we ought to be organized.  We base our FG efforts on the demands of whatever FE model is popular and whatever particular pers/equipment difficulties we have this week, so Sigs TO&E is always a bit of a crapshoot.  

I've seen Sigs orgs at a Tp (-) strength to sp a Bde and other orgs at a Sqn strength to sp a BG.  No one really knows, or cares to know, what Sigs guys do so long as the phones keep working and the internet doesn't cut out.  So long as there are enough guys throwing 1's and 0's around everyone is happy- use whatever tac sign you want, but we're probably going to re-org tomorrow anyway.  I wouldn't get too wrapped up about the nomenclature.


----------

